

Patent raid at German tech fair - muriithi
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/03/06/technology/EU-TEC-Germany-Tech-Fair-Raid.php

======
tlrobinson
Germany doesn't sound like a very fun place to be at the moment... first they
pass a ridiculous law preventing security professionals from doing their jobs
[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070528-germany-
adopts...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070528-germany-adopts-anti-
hacker-law-critics-say-it-breeds-insecurity.html) and now this?

